

Take back control II - grantla
http://christian.hofstaedtler.name/blog/2013/06/take-back-control-2.html

======
_delirium
As far as a self-hosted Dropbox replacement, how about SparkleShare?
[http://sparkleshare.org/](http://sparkleshare.org/)

~~~
grantla
I did not like it using Git under the hood -- as the SparkleShare site
mentions, it's not particularly good for storing "large" files (photos, etc.)

~~~
mrud
And what about git-annex? I thought it is designed to overcome these
shortcomings?

~~~
grantla
Is that integrated into SparkleShare?

------
Tichy
How about BitTorrent Sync instead of Dropbox?

~~~
grantla
Looks interesting, but I see no source code on their site.

~~~
Tichy
I only looked at it briefly and also wondered about that. If it's not open
source it doesn't make sense.

